# Eric Stevens horns V.1 & V.2 differences



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

What are the differences between the two versions of the horn bodies? I see on the minis the mounting angle is different, but what else (if anything)?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The v1 horns were fiberglass. The v2 horns are cast urethane.

The minis came in 2 varities because at the time, the CD2 driver was BIG and needed to be mounted the way it is. These are the minihorns that don't curl/curve back around. The ones that do curve back around at the motor were/are the old CD1e bodies that used a smaller piezo driver.

Back then there was only the CD1e and the CD2 models. Later the CD1 Pros came out on with neo motor drivers. Then the CD2 neos came out. 

There was a CD3 Ultra way back when, but that was before the minihorns came out and it didn't sell well and not too much benefit over the CD2s.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Ok, cool. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

So besides the mounting angles changing, there were no changes made to the waveguide part of the body, correct?

Just wanna make sure I have all the info.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The changes were to the entrance of the horn. The 1e is technically a better a better horn because of the reflector in the throat.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> The changes were to the entrance of the horn. The 1e is technically a better a better horn because of the reflector in the throat.




So these are NOT the 1e's?


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1579911-post4.html


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Those are the CD2 minibodies. Some drivers will just not fit on the 1e bodes even with some of the horn sanded down.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you Jason.



Eric


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Kevin, I use the CD2 minibodies with the new BMS 4550 drivers I bought and I absolutely love them. I've used the fullsize lenses before as well as the Illusions for awhile, and these seem to need the least processing of the 3, and they have a fantastic top end.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

mikey7182 said:


> Kevin, I use the CD2 minibodies with the new BMS 4550 drivers I bought and I absolutely love them. I've used the fullsize lenses before as well as the Illusions for awhile, and these seem to need the least processing of the 3, and they have a fantastic top end.



That's good to know Mike, because I went ahead & bought them along with the Ultra CD's (which look like Selenium CD's to me). I just gotta keep my fingers crossed that they'll fit with the blower motor right there.  I saw where Jason mentioned in a post being able to modify the fan casing to reduce the size, but I'm not sure how to go about it.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Well, the hatchassed way (like I did my old car) would be to find out how far the fan goes into the plastic casing and cut the plastic off right below it. Then seal up the new hole with a piece of your favorite super sticky damping mat.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> Well, the hatchassed way (like I did my old car) would be to find out how far the fan goes into the plastic casing and cut the plastic off right below it. Then seal up the new hole with a piece of your favorite super sticky damping mat.


That sounds simple & effective enough for me. :laugh: I thought you were gonna lay out some intricate process.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

mikey7182 said:


> Kevin, I use the CD2 minibodies with the new BMS 4550 drivers I bought and I absolutely love them. I've used the fullsize lenses before as well as the Illusions for awhile, and these seem to need the least processing of the 3, and they have a fantastic top end.


Those ring radiators have a very clean high end... I've been messing around with ribbon loaded horns lately, but it's really tempting to go back to a good compression driver. The ribbons definitely sound a bit more 'delicate' and 'revealing' but it's tough to beat a good compression driver.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

DE5 is pretty nice on the upper end.


----------

